# My Beef With Europe.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From AgNews....and Wyatt Bechtel.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/my-beef-with-europe-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

The author was surprised that fast food joints in Europe also serve crappy beef, as if McDonalds in the U.S. has good beef -really? A chef I talked to this weekend loved the beef she ate in France last year. I suspect authors intent is to bash Europe for not purchasing implanted U.S. beef.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray, I saw no bashing in the article...some critique....and absolutely no criticism of the food at McDonald's...only how he was responded to about picture taking there.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Was more of blog posting - could be summed up as, " I wandered around Europe and there are differences from the U.S."


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

hayray said:


> The author was surprised that fast food joints in Europe also serve crappy beef, as if McDonalds in the U.S. has good beef -really? A chef I talked to this weekend loved the beef she ate in France last year. I suspect authors intent is to bash Europe for not purchasing implanted U.S. beef.


I tend to agree with you. The article was bias from the start. Maybe while he was there he should have took part in things that they like. For example he should of had a nice steak from a horse to see if he liked it.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Vol, he mentioned the quality of beef at fast food joints that he visited on few occasions and it appeared that those visits were a large part of his decision on European beef quality. Reporters are notorious for writing crappy, poorly researched articles. Watched the news lately?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hog987 said:


> I tend to agree with you. The article was bias from the start.


From the start?

"My first stop was in London. While in the United Kingdom I dined on a burger at a pub just below the hostel I was staying at. The meat was fine and probably on par with many burgers I've had in bars across the U.S."

What is biased about his critique of his first stop?.....hardly bias from the start.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hayray said:


> Vol, he mentioned the quality of beef at fast food joints that he visited on few occasions and it appeared that those visits were a large part of his decision on European beef quality. Reporters are notorious for writing crappy, poorly researched articles. Watched the news lately?


He only mentioned ONE fast food "joint" that was not very good("While leaving the train station I had a fast-food burger that was probably one of the lower quality beef patties I've ever had").....he mentioned some that were good(see bratwurst).....so where's the beef?

Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm glad you posted it, it is still a crappy, pointless article however. The title is biased from the start, i just consider a pub fast food also.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hayray said:


> I'm glad you posted it, it is still a crappy, pointless article however. The title is biased from the start, i just consider a pub fast food also.


It is just exactly what slowzuki said it was.....a blog...not a article. The title was actually a play on words.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

I wonder what the writer knew about "beef" He didn't try any chianina beef from where the famous florentine steak is made, didn't try any piedmontese beef, no marbling as the fat is all around the muscle, but full of flavour and the meat with the lowest shear factor in the world, also the meat recommended by the heart institute of america as it's as low in cholesterol as chicken, He mentioned the belgian blue, but not if he ate it, also a breed with no marbling as in the piedmontese. It's that we are accustomed to the british breeds and their derivatives, but it doesn't mean that europe's beef is inferior. What would he say of argentine beef that is not aged and yet is flavourful, tender and grilled litterally hours after butchering. His was an opinion, but I'm afraid not really a qualified one!


----------

